# NCEES Sample Questions HVAC Depth



## M.E. Nebraska (Apr 4, 2008)

I have chosen to take the Thermo/Fluids depth for the examination this Friday. As additional practice I am doing the NCEES Sample Questions for the HVAC Depth and Machine Depth (my weaker areas). I am finding the HVAC problems seem to be fairly difficult. When I did the practice test the Thermo/Fluids seemed alot easier. Are others finding this in the depth they are NOT taking? Or if I was properly prepared they would seem about the same difficulty. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## djshortsleeve (Apr 4, 2008)

M.E. Nebraska said:


> I have chosen to take the Thermo/Fluids depth for the examination this Friday. As additional practice I am doing the NCEES Sample Questions for the HVAC Depth and Machine Depth (my weaker areas). I am finding the HVAC problems seem to be fairly difficult. When I did the practice test the Thermo/Fluids seemed alot easier. Are others finding this in the depth they are NOT taking? Or if I was properly prepared they would seem about the same difficulty. Please let me know what you think.


I am taking the plunge, going for HVAC. I am not as prepared as I would like, but oh well. By Thursday, I will probably have only 75-80 hours of studying in.


----------

